# Drunk driver



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

A policeman in Adelaide pulled over a driver who had been weaving in and out of traffic. The cop asked the driver to provide a breath sample.

The driver pulls a doctors note from his pocket, on it was written." this man suffers from chronic asthma, do not make him perform any action that may leave him short of breath".

The cops says "Ok then, in that case you will have to come to the police station to provide a blood sample".

The man reaches into his pocket and pulls out a doctors note which read." this man is haemophiliac, please do not cause him to bleed in any way".

The cop says " Ok then, you will need to come to the police station to provide a urine sample, you surely can't have any problem with that".

The man pulls a note out of his pocket which reads,


" This man plays cricket for Australia, please do not take the p!ss out of him.
seamus.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

seamusog said:


> A policeman in Adelaide pulled over a driver who had been weaving in and out of traffic. The cop asked the driver to provide a breath sample.
> 
> The driver pulls a doctors note from his pocket, on it was written." this man suffers from chronic asthma, do not make him perform any action that may leave him short of breath".
> 
> ...


In the light of the recent cowardly collapse of the English cricket team to the Australians I wonder if I should change the content of my gag and make the drunk driver Engish. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
seamus.


----------

